# Regulating humidity in a root cellar?



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

I have a small root cellar in my basment that im stocking up with food. It has an air vent as leading out through the fundation of the house so the air feels nice and dry and there are no problems with moisture or mold in the basement at all. Do I need to monitor the humidity as im storing goods like sugar, flower and salt that comes in paper packages?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well there are certainly ways to control humidity in a small area..can take some effort. Have you figured out what your level is now and tends to hang out most of the time? Plust figgering out what humidity level your stash requires. Kindly do that and report back. Thanks.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

storing any food long term in paper is problematic - it will degrade along with the adhesives used to seal - triple that problem having it in a root/cold cellar .... if you're actually storing veggies & fruits there's a certain humidity level required - not at all good for paper and can containers ....

the sugar and salt is better stored long term in a gasketed sealed container, like a bucket - just protect against moisture & pests - nothing more needed .... divide it up if you wish - the zip lock sandwich size bags holds about a pound .... it's a forever storage type food

same same with the flour except it needs certain rotation into your regular food meals .... if bugs haven't been a problem - you can just go the bucket route also - use Gamma Lids instead of the regular locking lids - the Gammas make a perfect bucket "pantry" for those dry goods you use on a regular basis ....


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Geat tips Sir. Now will argue just a bit on the flour..lol Any of that stuff it going to hatch weevils at some point in time. Regadless of prior lack of infestations etc. If you really want to keep it a while..it needs to get rid of o2 and get filled up on Co2 or Nitrogen maybe. That will keep the little buggers from hatching. The MoMos have it down to a science.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Geat tips Sir. Now will argue just a bit on the flour..lol Any of that stuff it going to hatch weevils at some point in time. Regadless of prior lack of infestations etc. If you really want to keep it a while..it needs to get rid of o2 and get filled up on Co2 or Nitrogen maybe. That will keep the little buggers from hatching. The MoMos have it down to a science.


the flour is the only questionable thing involved - he should be into wheat and his own grinding .... but bringing home bulk food and retaining in it's original warehouse/factory packing invites pest infestation - getting that flour out of the bags into almost anything else is crucial ....

it's not really a problem going the food grade bucket/mylar bag/02 absorber route for the flour - it's just sort of a waste .... only purpose being pest control and not the intended long term storage - it should always be the vice versa .... flour needs to be used wayyyyy before the long term storage benefits kick in ....


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

flour needs to be used wayyyyy before the long term storage benefits kick in

Lol..yup ^^


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have an out door root cellar one vent low, the other high to circulate air. It does not metro warm or cold being under ground. Great for carrots, apples, potatoes and so on. I store things like sugar, flour differently. Check out past threads on here.


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

Thanks for the advice, im just starting out so its not like ive bought 2 tons of flower and now have to put the wife on 24/7 baking deuty. What about oat grains will they last if I seal them up?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Any raw grain will eventually hatch out weevils. The eggs are already there. They just need an excuse to hatch. Keeping it cold helps and keeping it frozen stops the nonsense.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Root cellars are for things you grow in a garden or orchard, not sugar and processed foods:

Carrots, potatoes, turnips, cabbage, apples, pears, squash, pumpkins, beets, onions.......


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

If you don't have mold or musty smell in the basement and it doesn't! T flood it is doubtful you need anything but I would toss a couple cheap closet type air wicks in there not the smelly ones the ones that take the moister out of the air and usually have charcoal added rotate ever 6 months or so or as needed and I think your good.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

FYI: I have a below-grade cold cellar under a concrete porch on the shady side of the house. In the summer we run a dehumidifier in there, and pull out about a gallon and a half a day. That much moisture has to affect many kinds of storage, IMHO.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

A couple summers ago I started building my root cellar. I didn't get as much of it under ground as I had wanted. So last summer I built retaining walls on both sides which allowed me to add about 3 feet of earth for insulation. This year, God willing, I will be building a metal working shop on top. The temperature is holding pretty well, cool in the summer, above freezing in the winter. I'll admit it has always had that "cellar " smell. After reading the posts, I'm Thinking I should be giving some thought about humidity and circulating some air.


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> Root cellars are for things you grow in a garden or orchard, not sugar and processed foods:
> 
> Carrots, potatoes, turnips, cabbage, apples, pears, squash, pumpkins, beets, onions.......


Perhaps "root cellar" wasnt the correct translation in english. Its like a underground concrete bunker attached to the cellar, as it ha a separate vent im was sure it used to for storing food. As you might have guessed I did not grow up on a farm a therefore lack alot of useful knowledge that im now eager to catch up on.


----------

